
If your web site offers live chat, be prepared for hackers - gwintrob
http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/23/if-your-web-site-offers-live-chat-be-prepared-for-hackers/
======
mrmch
Author here (matt) -- would be interested in hearing if other companies have
had issues with attacks on their live chat or support services.

I found this article about Amazon really interesting:
[https://medium.com/@espringe/amazon-s-customer-service-
backd...](https://medium.com/@espringe/amazon-s-customer-service-backdoor-
be375b3428c4#.th4jg8yvf)

